# Blue Lobster changing color



## squirrel502 (Apr 3, 2011)

So I noticed that one of my 2 blue lobsters recently molted, and is now more green then anything. his claws are like a jade color and his body is a motted green as well.

is this normal? Does it have to do with them eating more vegtable mater then protien? or is it just something that I shouldnt worry about?

Thx


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It could be a number of different factors: Diet, stress level, internal body chemistry, etc.

That's about all I know, sorry. The only cray I ever owned ended up dying on me, I felt horrible.


----------



## boarder2k7 (May 13, 2011)

From what I know of them (which I'll admit isn't much) they turn brownish when stressed.

Has anything major changed in your tank lately?

-B


----------

